# Problem Epson wf-2010



## cobracsb (Jul 24, 2018)

Hy
I have a epson printer wf-2010 with ciss sistem for subylmation
When i power in the printer is do all the start stuff and after that the lights from power, wifi, ink and paper are blinking 
I checked if there is any paper jam but nothing
The paper sensor is in position 
I do not know how the paper feed should work. 
The try where you put paper is stuck there, the weel that take paper block it there. Doesent push the paper.

Any suggestions is welcome 
Thank you


----------



## Maurivillar (Aug 8, 2018)

Hello
verify that the paper taction motor is moving, this may indicate that there is a paper stuck and is not real
regards
M & V Technology


----------



## Maurivillar (Aug 8, 2018)

I am new in the t-shirt printing business what do you recomend to me at the beginning. I have an anajet mp5, what t-shirt and ink do you recommend that I by . I accept any recommendation.
Thanks 
Saddy


----------



## cobracsb (Jul 24, 2018)

Solved the problem
Needed to replace the ciss sistem
Now it works fine
Thanks


----------



## MikeyB036 (Jul 25, 2018)

Maurivillar said:


> I am new in the t-shirt printing business what do you recomend to me at the beginning. I have an anajet mp5, what t-shirt and ink do you recommend that I by . I accept any recommendation.
> Thanks
> Saddy


For answers to your inquiry, you probably need to start a thread with the name of *your *printer in it. That way, people with experience will see it and can respond to you,


----------

